

Ask HN: Restrict users to log in to my site with LinkedIn credentials only? - throwaway_test

My website is targeted at MBA students (can't go into much detail beyond this - sorry!). It's very much in the prototype stage as of now.<p>I'm trying to reduce friction in the sign-up process as much as possible, and would like my users to register painlessly. Given that I'm focusing on a specific niche, would it be a good idea to limit registration through their LinkedIn credentials?<p>I'm wondering if I will limit my "market" as a result of doing this, and if I should also allow users to log in with the Google/Twitter/Facebook credentials as well.
======
adib
You shouldn't ask HN for these kind of questions as this isn't your primary
target demographic. Ask MBA students whether they have LinkedIn profiles (and
actively using it) and whether they find it easier to use their LinkedIn
credentials to log in.

